# brasilien angeln - atlantik



## xnfxngxr97 (16. Juli 2012)

hat schon jemand im brasilianischen atlantik gefischt würde mit der handangel losziehen wollen  welche fische beißen da - welche köder?

lg


----------



## rudini (13. August 2012)

*AW: brasilien angeln - atlantik*

Moin...
in welcher Gegend hältst Du Dich denn auf??

LG


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. August 2012)

*AW: brasilien angeln - atlantik*



anfänger97 schrieb:


> hat schon jemand im brasilianischen *atlantik* gefischt würde mit der handangel losziehen wollen  welche fische beißen da - welche köder?
> 
> lg


 

Wieso Atlantik? |bigeyes
Schönberg/Brasilien liegt doch an der Ostsee, ca. 50KM von dir entfernt. |supergri


----------

